# Canned boiled dinner



## Caren (Aug 4, 2005)

When I was a kid at the end of the garden my grandma would throw cabbage carrots potatoes and rutabaga all in a pot to cook and then freeze it..... This and a loaf of home made bread would hit the spot on acold winter night........ I was wondering it I could can it in pint jars to take to work with me and maybe put a ham hock in it too?


----------



## cybergranny (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, but with ham hock added you must use time for meats. e.g. 75 min, 10# pressure for pints; 90 minutes, 10# pressure for quarts. You also won't have to cook it very long, the pressure canning will do it. My family takes pints to work all the time in the winter for a hearty meal.


----------

